# INTP 5w***



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

DOGSOUP said:


> Not to mention johan liebert


havent seen monster so i couldnt comment on that

kurapika and hisoka are fine (if we take out the fact that hisoka gets erections watching little kids fighting).


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

SirCanSir said:


> he was likely narcissistic and a psychopath.


good idea


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

SirCanSir said:


> havent seen monster so i couldnt comment on that
> 
> kurapika and hisoka are fine (if we take out the fact that hisoka gets erections watching little kids fighting).


That was not what I wanted to say it's kk


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

lotusgirl said:


> That was not what I wanted to say it's kk


Im just memeing you.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

lotusgirl said:


> I really do belong to both


You are right, all Ti types fit well with Punk and Goth settings. The ones with motorcycles and guns (action-oriented ones) are xSTPs. They are assassins and rogues.

The ones with computers and gadgets are xNTPs. They are also assassins and rogues but they are mental assassins and rogues (hackers) rather than physical assassins.

Identifying which one will help you pinpoint whether you are INTP or ISTP.


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

Grehoy said:


> You are right, all Ti types fit well with Punk and Goth settings. The ones with motorcycles and guns (action-oriented ones) are xSTPs. They are assassins and rogues.
> 
> The ones with computers and gadgets are xNTPs. They are also assassins and rogues but they are mental assassins and rogues (hackers) rather than physical assassins.
> 
> ...


Well I see, really thanks for your time
My character is very compatible with INTP
I think I would prefer indirect methods, as my personality in front of others is different from the one behind the computer


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

lotusgirl said:


> Yes, I think so too


Welcome to the party!


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Welcome to the party!


Well, you know a lot if ‼( popped the glasses in the corner* )


----------

